# HMS permit



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Where do you get an HMS permit to catch tuna and how much are they.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN class=url>www.[B]hmspermits.gov[/B]


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Best $28 ever spent.


----------

